# "derating" panel



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

You can do what you suggest, but you'll need a breaker hold down kit in order to legally back feed it as a main.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree with RePhase277 with that.

That is the only way it can be legit. but just watch the old conductor sizing you may have to downkick to 100 or 90 amp main breaker verison.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

a quick search showed siemens 125a mains for 60 bucks. not sure if that's your breaker or not, but for that money seems like just swapping out the main would work well for your scenario.


----------



## quick_2 (Dec 12, 2012)

service entrance rated disconnect just before the panel? Change the fuse size when you change the service.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

quick_2 said:


> service entrance rated disconnect just before the panel? Change the fuse size when you change the service.


That would be different. Bet the fuses cost as much as the breaker.


----------

